# Nghe Nói Thớt Cũng Có Thể Gây Ung Thư Hả Cả Mẹ?



## Quỳnh Lan (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Đọc tin mà em hoang mang và lo lắng quá các mẹ ạ. Nghe đâu thớt được làm từ nhựa tái chế hoặc thớt gỗ có phủ màu sơn lên bề mặt có nguy cơ độc hại rất cao, có thể gây ra ung thư nữa. Nhà em trước giờ toàn dùng thớt nhựa nên lo lắng quá?


----------



## Nguyễn Như Quỳnh (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Thế giờ mẹ mới biết à. Thông tin này từ lâu rùi, nên nhà mình toàn dùng thớt mua siêu thị có thương hiệu đàng hoàng thôi.


----------



## QUỳnh như Nguyễn Chi (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Theo PGS.TS Nguyễn Duy Thịnh - Viện Công nghệ sinh học - Công nghệ thực phẩm, ĐH Bách khoa Hà Nội: "…Nếu dùng màu để nhuộm, đặc biệt các chất gốc azo thì rất độc, chúng có khả năng giải phóng vòng benzen, có thể gây ung thư, nhẹ thì có thể gây dị ứng. Với trẻ nhỏ, việc hấp thụ quá nhiều chất này có thể gây kích thích, hiếu động thái quá hoặc lơ đãng" Em mới đọc được cop qua đó các mẹ ạ.


----------



## Tố Loan (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Rõ khổ, lâu nay mua thớt ngoài chợ đâu có để ý vụ này đâu, nhà lại có con nhỏ hic


----------



## Ánh Nguyệt Hạ (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Chuyện này thật chứ chẳng chơi đâu, ngày trước nhà em có dùng thớt gỗ bán ngoài chợ ý, thớt hay sơn màu đỏ nhạt lắm. Một hôm dùng xong em có việc bận không rửa ngay mà ngâm trong chậu rửa từ tối đến qua ngày hôm sau, thấy nước đỏ lòm, sợ quá vứt luôn cái thớt. Từ đó em không mua thớt linh tinh nữa, đặc biệt bỏ luôn thớt sơn màu chỉ mua thớt có thương hiệu thôi.


----------



## Nguyệt Vị (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Mình cũng mới đọc được bài báo này nè, phân tích rõ lắm. Đọc mà khiếp, giã từ luôn mấy cái thớt nhựa: 
webtretho.com/forum/f4519/thot-thu-pham-gay-ngo-doc-thuc-pham-2268794/


----------



## Nhung Trần kathy (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Nhà mình dùng thớt gỗ Đức Thành nên chẳng lo mấy vụ này. Gì chứ sản phẩm liên quan trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của gia đình là phải thật chú trọng.


----------



## Trần Trinh Nguyễn (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Sơn màu như thế này nè phải không bạn? Hic đã từng dùng, sợ quá.


----------



## Ngọc Mi (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Thông tin này thật hữu ích, ở quê mọi người toàn dùng thớt sơn kiểu vậy à, mình phải cho mẹ đọc bài này và mua cho mẹ vài cái thớt Đức Thành dùng cho yên tâm mới được.


----------



## Phạm thị Thùy Vân (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Người Việt mà toàn hại người Việt thôi à. Mấy cái xưởng sản xuất thớt ấy họ mà ý thức hơn thì đâu có sơn mấy chất độc hại lên thớt như vậy chứ. Hazz thiệt là nản..


----------



## Trúc Li (3 Tháng chín 2016)

Mình dùng thớt gỗ ĐT, vừa rồi nghe nói còn được chứng nhận an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm nên mình khá yên tâm.


----------



## Quynhanh93 (21 Tháng chín 2016)

Mua thớt gì thì đk hả bà con??


----------

